# playstation VITA



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2011)

So the NGP is going to be called the ' Vita ' apparently and looking pretty good so far


http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/sonys-playstation-vita-first-hands-on-impressions/


but its a bit pricey , saying that it seems to be the same price as the psp was on launch


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2011)

It does look nice, but an iPad 1 is only another £80 and it can do a fuck load more. I know that misses the point somewhat, but it's what's going to stop me buying one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2011)

true, ive just been given an ipad to test and use from work , so as i dont have to fork out for that im a bit tempted


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It does look nice, but an iPad 1 is only another £80 and it can do a fuck load more. I know that misses the point somewhat, but it's what's going to stop me buying one.


 
Yep.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

i was just watching this last  night  

http://gameoverthinker.blogspot.com/2010/08/episode-39-emperor-has-no-clothes.html

makes for interesting watching in regards to sony and the mobile market


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It does look nice, but an iPad 1 is only another £80 and it can do a fuck load more. I know that misses the point somewhat, but it's what's going to stop me buying one.


 
And what good games is there on an iPad? Angry Birds? Fuck casual gaming up its arse, the only time Rio play those games is in work when they do a passable effort of.entertaining in small bursts.

Also buying an iPad makes you a wanker by default and a legitimate Target for mugging.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Streetfighter 4, Sim City, Final Fantasy, Settlers of Catan, Civilisation Revolution are all quality games on the iPad...


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Streetfighter 4, Sim City, Final Fantasy, Settlers of Catan, Civilisation Revolution are all quality games on the iPad...


 
Streetfighter on a touch screen, god have mercy!

I could see some strategy games working but they'd really only be cut down versions of superior pc ones. Anything action or fast paced is crippled by the lack of tactile controls.

Also I could buy a decent spec netbook for less than an iPad and play some awesome rts games on it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

You asked what good games there were implying it's all Angry Bird style games, those are just a few that spring to mind but there are plenty more. In fact since getting my iPhone 3GS in June 2009 I've played my Nintendo DS lite less than five times. The iPad is a superb gaming machine and one that's exceptionally popular something I think Nintendo has realised hence it's new controller with a screen...


----------



## chriswill (Feb 25, 2012)

Picked up a vita for the kids (me!) 

Anyone else got one?

If so add me on psn - mrchriswill

If you want beating at FIFA, wipeout and trouncing on lumines that is


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2012)

I just ordered one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2012)

Why?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 5, 2012)

Just to spite you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Just to spite you.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2012)

To play games on. I spend a few hours a week on a train, and I fancy console depth titles. I'm getting rid of my iPad as my Note II has made it redundant.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2012)

(I must admit, I was looking forward to your reaction )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2012)

Heh I was genuinely curious, which is why fogbat's hostility was so surreal, can't imagine ever buying a single use device like the Vita again (yeah I know it can do other things but lets face it it's a handheld console). It just seems to...yesterday.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2012)

Tablets just don't have many console-like titles, so I fancied something a little more robust. I don't really get time to play games at home so thought for the sake of a couple of hundred quid I'd go this route. 

More excited about rediscovering the ps1 titles than any of the new stuff, tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2012)

I have to say, I'm really impressed. In a head to head with the PSP, its infinitely more useable thanks to the touch screens. The graphics are an easy match for Xbox 360/PS3 and the online store is really handy. More impressed with it than I thought I'd be.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh I was genuinely curious, which is why fogbat's hostility was so surreal, can't imagine ever buying a single use device like the Vita again (yeah I know it can do other things but lets face it it's a handheld console). It just seems to...yesterday.


It wasn't meant to be hostility - sorry!

I was jokingly referring to what I perceived as your previous prejudice against this console. Which in retrospect was mistaken too.

No hostility intended!


----------

